# kursor X (Podmiana ikony kursora)

## m.levvy

Tak mi się przez ten tydzień 2 problemy których nie moge zwalczyć:

Sprawa z X11 Mouse.

Gnome + Metacity + GF 7600GT. Kursor władowałem do .icons i z ustawień gnoma wybrałem i jest ok.

Zaminiema Metacity na Compiz i jest kicha, bo w połowie aplikacji i na pulpicie kursor jest taki z przed 20 lat.

Gdzieś czytałem, że w Compiz Menu da się ustawić pointer, ale to był post z 2004r, więc tej opcji nie ma.

Da się gdzieś to jakoś w config X'a wpisać, żeby jak tylko sam X wstanie to podładuje mój kursor

Problem duży:

[SOLVED] Solution:

```
emerge -av dev-python/setuptools
```

emerge -auDN world

```

...

copying beaker/ext/sqla.py -> build-2.6/lib/beaker/ext

warning: build_py: byte-compiling is disabled, skipping.

 * Building of dev-python/beaker-1.5.3 with CPython 3.1...

python3.1 setup.py build -b build-3.1 

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "setup.py", line 3, in <module>

    from setuptools import setup, find_packages

ImportError: No module named setuptools

 * ERROR: dev-python/beaker-1.5.3 failed:

 *   Building failed with CPython 3.1 in distutils_building() function

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2959:  Called distutils_src_compile

 *   environment, line  785:  Called python_execute_function 'distutils_building'

 *   environment, line 1862:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                       die "${failure_message}";

 * 

...

```

Pełen log: Klik

Męczę się z tym już od dłuższego czasu.

emerge -av python:2.6 python , nic nie daje. Ktoś na googlu miał taki problem z nmapem, ale to inna bajka.

Zrobilem cos takiego:

```

cat /etc/portage/package.mask 

=dev-python/mako-0.3.2
```

Ale to rozwiązanie mi się nie podoba. Mimo, że nie mam pojęcia do czego jest mako (pozatym, ze wymaga beakera, ktory sie nie kompiluje), to takie rozwiązanie mi się nie podoba.

[SOLVED] - Spróbóję, ale na to otworze nowy wątek jak będą kłopociki.

Sprawa z X.org 1.8

```

!!! One or more updates have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

x11-base/xorg-server:0

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0', 'merge') conflicts with

    <x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.99 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15', 'nomerge')

```

Rozumiem, że pod X.org 1.8 nie ma jescze drivera od nvidi ?

Pozdrawiam

Z góry dziękuje za wskazówki.Last edited by m.levvy on Wed Apr 14, 2010 6:06 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## dziadu

Po pierwsze każdy problem powinieneś w osobnym wątku opisać (zapoznałeś się z regulaminem forum?).

AD 1. Sprawdź, czy masz zainstalowany dev-python/setuptools. Jeśli tak, to przekompiluj, jeśli nie to zainstaluj (choć powinno być już wciągnięte wcześniej przez jakieś zależności, więc najprawdopodobniej coś się wcześniej popsuło i musisz przeinstalować obecny już w systemie pakiet).

AD 3. Te sterowniki działają ale nieoficjalnie. Możesz skopiować (jeśli potrafisz sam sobie z tym poradzić) ebuilda do sterowników nvidia do lokalnego overlaya, zmienić w treści ebuilda zależność od xorg-server tak aby ebuild akceptował xorg-server-1.8.0 i zainstalować. Na koniec musisz do sekcji "ServerLayout" w /etc/X11/xorg.conf dodać wpis o ignorowaniu sprawdzania poprawności ABI:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

...

Option "IgnoreABI" "on"

EndSection
```

Wszystko powinno ładnie działać. Nie zapomnij przeinstalować wszystkich sterowników z x11-drivers/ jakie masz już zainstalowane bo inaczej serwer X może nie wystartować.

----------

## m.levvy

AD 0. Jak wchodze na nowe forum to przeglądam zasady. Umkneło. Wybaczcie.

AD 1. Solved

AD 3. Głębsza zabawa. Szkoda że mój laptop jest na nvidi, używam go jako poligon doświadczalny. Zrobie to chociażby po to, żeby pokazać koledze (z openSusa), że Gentoo potrafi  :Smile:  . Muszę się najpier zagłębić w topic o ebuildach.

Zostało mi tylko ten kursor, który mnie drażni...

----------

